# run VMware images on VirtualBox



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

Because vmware doesn't work on FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE x64 (See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18928),
I'm forced to run my vmdk file on VirtualBox.

When I'm trying to load it (from UI or cmd), it says:

```
> VBoxManage openmedium disk dev-vm-32bit.vmdk
ERROR: Parent medium with UUID {4c777a5b-cae1-4327-9712-4057da8576fe} of the medium '/usr/home/kenorb/vmware/dev-vm-32bit/dev-vm-32bit.vmdk' is 
not found in the media registry ('/home/kenorb/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml')
Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component Medium, interface IMedium, callee nsISupports
Context: "OpenHardDisk(Bstr(szFilenameAbs), AccessMode_ReadWrite, fSetImageId, ImageIdStr, fSetParentId, ParentIdStr, hardDisk.asOutParam())" 
at line 1420 of file VBoxManageDisk.cpp
```

Following the error, how I could add this media to the registry?

I found also this: http://vikashkumarroy.blogspot.com/2009/02/change-uuid-for-vmdk-virtual-disk.html


```
> portsearch -f vmkfstools
0 ports, 0 files
```

But I couldn't find anywhere vmkfstools

I read that VirtualBox should support vmdk files without problems, but there is a problem.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

As workaround I followed this instructions to convert VMDK into VDI.

http://nerdbynature.de/s9y/?186

And after that we need as well kernel module.
`sudo kldload vboxdrv`

Then it works.

If there is any other solution which where I could run directly VMDK file within VirtualBox, I'd be happy. Instead of converting each time my VMDK into VDI.

Thanks.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

If you using bridge interface and you have following error:

```
Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-bge0' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).
Failed to attach the network LUN (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).
Unknown error creating VM (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).
```

Try to load following modules:

```
kenorb# kldload vboxnetflt && kldload vboxnetadp
```
See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7631


----------

